# 150 Gallon Mbuna setup



## GMODZ

Here is my 150gallon mbuna tank from start to finish including stock list.

Eheim 2217 and a Eheim wet/dry filter 2227
2 x Hydor Koralia 4 powerheads
jager 400 watt heater
2x36" coralife dual striplight with 2 actinic and 2 10,000K T5

Tank with just substrate









200lbs of texas holey rock. 









Tank with the holey rock. The bottom pcs were glued together in groups of 2 using aquamend









Tank with plants ready to go!









Stock list
(2) 12 Pseudotropheus Demasoni "Pombo Rocks" (Unsexed)
(5) 8 Labidochromis Caeruleus - yellow labs (Unsexed)
(3) 6 Pseudotropheus Acei "Msuli" (Unsexed)
(1) 5 Pseudotropheus Socolofi (1M,4F)
(6) 4 Cynotilapia sp. Hara "Gallireya Reef" (1M,3F)
(4) 5 Iodotropheus Sprengerae (Unsexed)


----------



## Abner

*Looking good*

That is a really nice looking tank man...i don't like fake plants but i like the whole setup and u arranged the rock really well..thanx for making me jealous


----------



## bigfishy

I am going to steal your idea 

and make my own


----------



## GMODZ

i have more pics now with fish..they are all juvies

http://www.worldshutterbug.com/Aquariums


----------



## Angelgirl_24

very nice looking tank


----------



## Destroyer

Unbelievable!!! I just started 2 days ago and have a mismatch of decor. Yours is awesome! I would love to find those rocks..... please tell me where to get them. Thanks!


----------

